# 10 reasons why it's time to blow up the team.



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Okay, so the Clippers tried, they may not have always made the smartest of moves, but over the past few years, no one can say they didn't try. But after a disappointing 06-07 season and an absolutely miserable offseason, the Clips are now looking in deep water with no land in sight.

1) Elton Brand has a major injury, this alone is enough to ruin the next season.

2) Sam Cassell will be 38 before opening day, he may have a little left, but his body is failing and retirement is closing in.

3) Corey Maggette is now officially our best player, but the coach will still hate him, if he benches Corey this season, he better watch out for torch carrying villagers.

4) Chris Kaman was disappointing last year after signing his extension, now he's getting paid $9-ish million and we can only hope he returns to 05-06 form, even if he does, it's not enough.

5) Cuttino Mobley is our only durable player, but he's also a SG going on 32, he's still a bargaining chip... if we act fast.

6) Shaun Livingston is done, if he somehow returns, it won't be more than a season before he snaps his spine.

7) Tim Thomas, Quentin Ross, Al Thornton can step up & be good players, but they all have to learn to do it out of their natural SF position, which limits their effectiveness.

8) All of our young prospects (Diaz, Jordan, Sofo, Korolev) haven't had more than 4 games of NBA experience combined. Asking for them to do anything this coming season is not reasonable.

9) Mike Dunleavy gets outsmarted by top coaches way too often, makes players adapt to his style and chooses veteran scrubs over our own draft picks.

10) Elgin Baylor has disappointed us for 20 years, rarely seems to have a real plan and only has the guts to make no-brainer trades (Brand for Chandler, Cassell for Jaric)

I've always been saying our window of opprotunity for a championship is until Brand turns 30, but even if he comes back mid-season, we won't be close to making the playoffs. And next season looks grim as Brand, Maggette and Cassell might not even be here. So I think it's finally time to blow up the team, from All-star to Coach to GM, we need to rebuild, get rid of our players while they still have value and start over. Luckily we have our own draft pick, minnesota's draft pick (someday), Thornton could end up being 'the man' next season, and a strong stable of 2nd round guys we can bring over to get real NBA experience.

Any ideas?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Lord one major injury, and you go wild! 

Let the player play out, try to get the #1 pick and get either Rose or Mayo, and match one of them up with Brand.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

you had me at hello. 

lol. 

Seriously though, before the brand injury, it was time to blow up the team. It was time to blow up the team last year when we could trade livingston and maggette for any number of available superstars. It was time to blow up the team when every other team in the west and east got better except us. It was time to blow up the team when we drafted a guy who plays the same position as about 7 other guys on our team. 

I didnt even read leidouts full post, but i dont need to...its time to blow up the team to bring us SOME hope.

Heck, minnesota traded one of the best PF's in the history of the game, yet they have a bright outlook with tons of draft picks, tons of young players, and expiring contracts. 

What do we have? nothing much except a young center locked up, couple aging three point shooters, and what else?


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Whats Baylor's email? We should all email him and let him know how the fans feel.....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Livingston snapping his spine? Hillarious. You know what Im going to do? Im going to rep you, I think thats what Ill do.


----------



## publichandout (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm down with blowing up this team. Let's be honest, the pieces that Dunleavy and Baylor put together don't fit well. I really enjoyed watching Saun play, but let's be honest, his game best fits a phoenix type offense. It was stupid of mgmt not to trade Saun when he had value. Instead, we resigned Kaman and will likely extend Saun, when it's clear that these pieces don't fit together. Either build a slowdown, set offense and get rid of Saun (too late for that now) and Corey. Or build an up tempo team and trade Kaman. I guess I'm just an armchair QB, but I can see that the Clippers have no clear direction on how to build a team where the pieces complement one another. Extending Dunleavy just aggravates the situation because he seems intend to hammer these ill fitting pieces together. 

Sorry to cry over decisions that have already been made, but my point is that we need a clean slate and blowing up the pieces appears to be the right decision. I agree with Yam that this was the right move, even before the recent tragedy to Elton.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's sit out Brand and let him pick up his option, but play our toughest the first part of the season just to show the league that we won't be giving up, but then, let some games get away and get a high enough pick to get a nice PG

Edit: Never mind, forgot first half is actually longer then half the season. I say play tough until late December/Early January depending on how bad Elton is. 

But have to whup on the Lakers all 4 games .


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

How bad is Eb's injury? Is there a chance that he can still play 100%? Man.....lets trade for..Atlanta's young core?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Whats happening to Yi? Eb,Maggette and Cassell for Redd Yi and someone else?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Let's sit out Brand and let him pick up his option, but play our toughest the first part of the season just to show the league that we won't be giving up, but then, let some games get away and get a high enough pick to get a nice PG
> 
> Edit: Never mind, forgot first half is actually longer then half the season. I say play tough until late December/Early January depending on how bad Elton is.
> 
> *But have to whup on the Lakers all 4 games *.


I agree, at this point, i don't care if we lose 78 games, but it'll all be OK if we sweep the Lakers. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's not time to blow up the team... it's time to hire me, Free Arsenal, as GM so I can personally sign J. Jordan into the roster next season. :biggrin:


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> It's not time to blow up the team... it's time to hire me, Free Arsenal, as GM so I can personally sign J. Jordan into the roster next season. :biggrin:


i agree with your first part...vada


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i am still infatuated with maggette/brand era and i hope that they both retire as a clipper.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I do wonder about Yi. I wonder what kind of deal we could put together that would make the bucks give him to us.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> I do wonder about Yi. I wonder what kind of deal we could put together that would make the bucks give him to us.


I'd say Kaman and/or Thomas might suffice... unless they really think he has potential. At this point I wouldn't mind trading to Milwaukee for draft picks.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> It's not time to blow up the team... it's time to hire me, Free Arsenal, as GM so I can personally sign J. Jordan into the roster next season. :biggrin:


:yay: best idea yet!...however, it seems we should blow up coach's office first since i agree with other posters who say dunleavy's fitting square pegs into round holes...it's time to get a coach who understands and appreciates the players he has and uses their strengths instead of exposing their weaknesses


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, Fire Dunleavy!!! But what other proven good coaches are out there still? Rick Adelman is gone.... Larry Brown? Van Gundy?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Before the injury I was against blowing up the team, now I don't know. I don't think the Clippers are going to get many wins with Brand out. I do hope the Clippers keep Brand for the future.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I'd say Kaman and/or Thomas might suffice... unless they really think he has potential. At this point I wouldn't mind trading to Milwaukee for draft picks.


Kaman + Thomas would be overpaying, remember, Yi is pretty much holding out on them, so fair value should not be an option.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

leidout said:


> Kaman + Thomas would be overpaying, remember, Yi is pretty much holding out on them, so fair value should not be an option.


Yeah....we have to low ball the Bucks for Yi. But what do we have that the Bucks want? Where does he want to play that has a large chinese population? 

Clippers
Warriors
Lakers
Knicks
Nets
Houston (to play with Yao?)

Lakers doesnt have the chips since they will probably trade for J. O'neal. Warriors have expressed interests and have all the young players to trade for Yi. However, they already have Bradon Wright. I dont see Nets has a need for him. The Knicks....haha.....most of players on their roster are overpaid.

No way we trade Maggette for Yi. Who is left? A injured Livingston, Mobley, or Tim Thomas? The Bucks have Bogut so I dont think they want Kaman. We can give them a 1st round pick, I guess.

If the Warriors want Yi, they are getting him. They are loaded.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If you really plan on blowing it up now is definately not the time to do it, the best bet would be to start the season with Maggette as the primary guy on offense, by the trade deadline his value should be much high and could net you some picks/young guys etc.
a contendor may also give you a younger project for cassel at some point.
then you do similar to what the wolves and sonics have done this off-season, wait til you get your high pick(s) and on draft day or soon after trade Brand for a package of young guys, expirings and picks to the highest bidder (likely chicago) giving you a young core to build around.

Bad luck on the Elton injury guys, im not sure whether you actually should blow it up or not but theres no point rushing trades while peoples value's are down.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Getting Yi would be a great idea. It's an ideal time for the Clippers, and it would satisfy both the team and Yi's representatives. Conjuring up a trade for the Bucks is the tough part though. There's really nobody they would want. Future picks and rights to Sofo? I have no idea.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> :yay: best idea yet!...however, it seems we should blow up coach's office first since i agree with other posters who say dunleavy's fitting square pegs into round holes...it's time to get a coach who understands and appreciates the players he has and uses their strengths instead of exposing their weaknesses


Exactly, Dumbleavy is the problem. Lets get a young coach who wants to run a bit and let the players show their athleticism. Ivaroni would have been perfect. Watch out for Memphis in the next 3 yrs.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Kaman + Thomas would be overpaying, remember, Yi is pretty much holding out on them, so fair value should not be an option.


Hold it hold it hold it!!!!

That's not overpaying, that's a great deal!
We get rid of Kaman and Thomas in one splice!

And we get Yi + draft picks... you think Kaman and Thomas are going to make the Bucks any better?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Getting Yi would be a great idea. It's an ideal time for the Clippers, and it would satisfy both the team and Yi's representatives. Conjuring up a trade for the Bucks is the tough part though. There's really nobody they would want. Future picks and rights to Sofo? I have no idea.


I'll never give up Sofo.

Sofo is Robin the boy wonder.
J. Jordan is Batman.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hold it hold it hold it!!!!
> 
> That's not overpaying, that's a great deal!
> We get rid of Kaman and Thomas in one splice!
> ...


Oh it sounded like you meant for either Yi *OR* Draft picks. If that's what you meant, then hell yeah.

Another good one would be: Kaman + Thomas for Yi + unprotecting the pick we already got. We could end up with Mayo & Rose, imagine that! First team to ever pick #1 & #2!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Oh it sounded like you meant for either Yi *OR* Draft picks. If that's what you meant, then hell yeah.
> 
> Another good one would be: Kaman + Thomas for Yi + unprotecting the pick we already got. We could end up with Mayo & Rose, imagine that! First team to ever pick #1 & #2!


Problem is... getting the Bucks to bite.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> Whats happening to Yi? Eb,Maggette and Cassell for Redd Yi and someone else?


Piss on that.



yamaneko said:


> I do wonder about Yi. I wonder what kind of deal we could put together that would make the bucks give him to us.


Give us Thornton and a lottery protected pick for him. :biggrin:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Primary Reason ---

It's the only way to get rid of Dunleavy.


----------

